
Ask HN: Pros and cons of working at a startup in 2020? - askafriend
It&#x27;s interesting to get a pulse of opinions on this topic over the years.<p>Previous discussions:<p>* 2019: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19236487<p>* 2018: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17286939<p>I wonder how the sentiment &#x2F; environment has changed around startups since the last two posts.<p>It&#x27;s a great time to start this discussion again since YC just announced their annual &quot;Work At A Startup&quot; event: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com
======
testingonprod
In many ways late stage startups seem to have been hit especially hard by
COVID.

Anyone have a pulse on what sentiment around the earlier stages is like?

